# ControlBooth Withdrawl Symptons



## cutlunch (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi.

Is it just me or did other people get withdrawl symptons when CB crashed? 
Man I need to get a life.

Glad to see it is back up Dave. Thanks for such a great site.


----------



## Van (Dec 4, 2006)

You mean the Headaches, Finger cramps, and general feeling of Malaise ? Yeah I had that ! On the plus side I did clean out the attic and it made my wife very happy.


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish I could take credit for it... but I have no clue why it went down or how it came back up. Not a single clue. 

Just as Stumped, but just as happy it's back up.
-David


----------



## ship (Dec 5, 2006)

Dave being the master of keeping the website alive verses other websites that go down until someone reports it. Widthdraw.. perhaps in that there was nothing interesting to post on other websites for me that night I checked in.

Life outside the checking in and posting is good. So is a good book, girl friend or TV Show and or movie. One not available, extra time for another.


----------



## SHARYNF (Dec 5, 2006)

Not sure how this site is hosted, probably on a shared server. It looked like the database engine that tracks the forum had a permanent error. I notice the site is now up on Vbulletin 3.6.2 which I think is the lastest version, but not sure when the upgrade happened

Might be worth checking with the hosting company to get their reply

Sharyn


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 5, 2006)

I dd notice the absence of Controlbooth... The lack of new reply emails was kind of a give away.

Dave, you do a wonderful job of keeping this site up, downtime is these days an unavoidable fact of life.


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 5, 2006)

SHARYNF said:


> Not sure how this site is hosted, probably on a shared server. It looked like the database engine that tracks the forum had a permanent error. I notice the site is now up on Vbulletin 3.6.2 which I think is the lastest version, but not sure when the upgrade happened
> Might be worth checking with the hosting company to get their reply
> Sharyn



It may have had a permanent error, but there was no upgrade. we were running on 3.6.2 prior to the error and need to upgrade to 3.6.4. The hosting company is at a loss as well, which is a bit disappointing considering their past help and reputation.


----------



## fairjon (Mar 19, 2007)

i liked the original CB better.


----------



## avkid (Mar 19, 2007)

Progress happens man, 
_"You gotta roll with the punches
That's the way it goes
You gotta bend when the wind blows
You live you learn
You crash and burn
It's hit or miss
And that's the way it is"_

(Shameless lyric pirating.)


----------

